# Goldfische im Teich ?



## Ikulas (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich  frag nur aus Neugierde: Ich beabsichtige nicht in meiner Mini-Pfütze Fische anzusiedeln.

Ist ein Teich mit ca. 1000-1200 L ohne Filter (nur Zeolith) für Goldfische geeignet ?

Also ich persönlich würde mal aus dem Gefühl heraus sagen, dass es schon etwas grenzwertig ist. Oder was sagen hier die Profis ?


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gildfische im Teich ?*

Hallo Beate,

für Goldfische ist so ein Teich mit oder ohne Filter zu klein. (Auch wenn mancher das nicht gerne hört).

Edit: Lesestoff zum Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858


----------



## Ikulas (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gildfische im Teich ?*

So dachte ich mir das auch. 
Ich hätte ja andere Fische reingesetzt, z.B. __ Moderlieschen. Aber ganz sicher nicht ohne Filter. Auch sind kaum Pflanzen drinne. Das heißt, die Fischchen habe kaum Möglichkeiuten sich zu verstecken oder gar vor den Katzen zu schützen. 

Ganz ehrlich, mir tun die Fische da leid


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Hallo Beate,

ja, die Fische tun Dir zu recht leid. Meist sind solche Teichbesitzer aber sehr beratungsresistent. Das ist das Dumme, dass Fische nicht schreien können


----------



## Ikulas (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Ich denke, trotz Beratungsresistenz, werde ich bei nächste Gelegenheit dazu mal ganz höflich was sagen. Da kann ich nicht zusehen, auch wenn es am Ende vermutlich nichts ändert.


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*


----------



## Michael H (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Hmmm ihr wollt also sagen das eine 1000 Liter Wannen mit Pflanzen, Pumpe und Durchfluß in meinen Teich nicht reichen für 1 oder 2 __ Goldfisch ........

Wie bring ich das meiner 6 Jährigen Tochter bei ..?


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Schonend, Michael, schonend. Frag sie, ob sie immer in der Speisekammer spielen möchte.


----------



## Michael H (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Ok , dann schreib ich jetzt besser nicht das in der Wanne , 3 Jahre __ Goldfisch drin waren ohne das sie gefüttert wurden , geschweige das jemand gewusst hat das da überhaupt Fische drin sind , war nur ein kleiner Springbrunnen drin und eineTeichrose . Als ich letztes Jahr die Tonne Sauber gemacht habe , hab ich bemerkt das in der Brühe was lebt , so hab ich dann 11 Goldfische rausgeholt .
Da war dann der Gedanke gefasst alles umzubauen , wenn Fische dann will ich sie auch sehn .
Hier mal ein Bild der Wanne ...


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Kann gar nicht sein, aus der Wanne wären die doch rausgefallen...

Ne, Spaß beiseite - die armen Fische. Aber Du baust jetzt bestimmt einen schönen großen Teich, der tief genug ist und schönes, klares Wasser hat, damit Deine Tochter auch Spass an den Fischen hat.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Hat er doch schon, Christine!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Hallo Holger,

ach ja - irgendwann verliert man den Überblick


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Ja , die Fische haben jetzt mehr Platz , hab halt Gedacht kann diealte Wanne wieder mit Einbinden , zwecks BioFilter und Kinderbecken , nunja gibts halt nur Pflanzen ......


----------



## Ikulas (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

So, gestern war es soweit: Ich habe meinen Nachbarn auf die mangelnde Größe seines Teichs für die Goldfische angesprochen.
Sein Teich hat knapp 2500 L und er hat 10 Goldfische und einige Bitterlinge drinne. Auf meinen Einwand, dass das viel zu viele auf viel zu engem Raum seien, meinte er nur: 
Auf 50 L sagt man einen __ Goldfisch. Und wenn sie wachsen und es zuviele werden, dürfen sie wo anders schwimmen.
Also, es ist so wie Christine bereits sagte: Man weiß es besser. 

Arme Fische !


----------



## Doc (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Kommt ja auch ein klein wenig auf die Größe der Fische an


----------



## Ikulas (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Für Goldfische wird grundsätzlich m.W. ein größeres Teichbecken empfohlen. 
Klar, in diesem Becken werden die Goldfische vermutlich kaum wachsen.


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

@ Beate  

wachsen tun die schon, aber schief und krumm... oder sie sterben, bevor sie ihre eigentliche Größe erreicht haben


----------



## Ikulas (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

ja, artgerecht ist wirklich was anderes .


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Naja, was ist bei einer Zuchtform artgerecht? Wenn man Teichbesitzer mit 10 Goldfischen in einem solchen Teich zu Tierquälern abstempelt und aus diesem Forum verbannt, reduziert sich die Anzahl der Mitglieder um die Hälfte...

Wie artgerecht ist die Haltung von Vögeln, Ratten, Kaninchen, etc.? Von Fischen im Aquarium fange ich jetzt gar nicht an. Wichtig ist, dass die Randbedingungen in solchen "Gefäßen" stimmen. Im Fall Teich heißt das, ausreichende Tiefe, Pflanzen, sauberes und fischverträgliches Wasser und eine dem Bestand angepasste Filterung. Es gibt, denke ich, grundsätzlich keine artgerechte Haltung von Tieren, die sich in der Natur bewegen...

Dies sind aber nur die Gedanken eines nicht artgerecht haltenden Fischbesitzers, dem seine Tiere sehr am Herzen liegen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Ikulas (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

nun, vermutlich hat jeder eine andere Vorstellung was artgerecht angeht.

Aber zu den Rahmenbedingungen im aktuellen Teich noch folgendes:
- kein Filter (nur Einsatz von Zeolith)
- Wasser ist doch ziemlich veralgt, ok, der Teich ist noch nicht so alt
- wenig Bepflanzung
- Tiefe 80 cm

Ich finde das schon mehr als grenzwertig und wenig im Sinne der Fische, die ja vor allem Lebewesen sind und keine Dekoartikel.


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Hallo Beate,



Ikulas schrieb:


> Auf 50 L sagt man einen __ Goldfisch.



Das ist Blödsinn bzw. ein Ammenmärchen aus dem Mittelalter, als man Goldfische noch in Kugelgläsern gehalten hat.

Das mit den Algen ist aber nicht so schlimm. Wenn der Teich schön grün bleibt, kann man damit vielleicht noch einmal argumentieren.

Danke für Deine Engagement


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

unser NAchbar hat sich zu Dekozwecken 3 kleine, durch schmale ,,Bächlein" verbundene Teiche hinters Haus gebaut, sollten Pflanzeteiche werden, aber an dem Grünzeug waren wohl Eier.. als er die vor 2 Jahren trockenlegte, kamen etliche Goldis zum Vorschein, die sind dann zu uns gezogen....  ich wunder mich immer wie hart im Nehmen die Tiere sind, die ,,Teiche" hatten zwischen 500 und 2000 Litern und waren maximalst stellenweise 50 cm tief......    und grün wie Brokkolicremesuppe ( das war der Grund für deren Auflösung)


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich ?*

Hallo,

so schlimm es auch ist man kann nix ändern da man es den Goldis nicht ansieht ob es Ihnen gut geht. :smoki

Meine Schwägerin hat eine 500 Liter Teichschale und  3 kleine Goldfische eingesetzt

da man Ihr sagte das würde gehen!

Ich habe versucht Ihr das auszureden aber NEIN im Zoofachgeschäft wurde Ihr gesagt das ist 

kein Problem und die müssen es ja wissen!

Traurig aber wahr!


----------

